# Hard choice scb, el pescador cat, Ss X3



## bcunningham68 (Nov 3, 2016)

I currently have narrowed down my choices which are somewhat in the same price range please leave your choice and comments thanks.


----------



## bcunningham68 (Nov 3, 2016)

That would be a new 24' recon


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

A buddy has an X3, he says it is the best boat he has ever run and I know he has had everything from aParker Big Bay to a Baby Cat and almost everything between.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

You sure about those being in the same price range? You plan on unpowering that X3? A ESCB RC-24 is $66.5K with a 300xs and standard rigging, couple grand less with a 250XS which would have more warranty.


----------



## bcunningham68 (Nov 3, 2016)

i know that x3 is a little more but my range is rather broad and probably a 35000 trade value on top of that.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

ESCB 24ft or wait for Erics new Revolution 25ft


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS Revolution 25.*

The mold is being built now and will be complete by the end of the Month.

Very exciting times indeed. The Revolution is getting very close now. The most advanced Shallow Water Cat in the game.

Eric


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know if you have looked at the new Gulfcoast Sabre cat but I would take a ride. I know several people that rode in one and changed there mind on buying other cat boats..


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That's a hell of a final list of choices. Thumbs up man!


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Im Headed South said:


> You sure about those being in the same price range? You plan on unpowering that X3? A ESCB RC-24 is $66.5K with a 300xs and standard rigging, couple grand less with a 250XS which would have more warranty.


Just FYI

A 2017 Shallow Sport X3 w/ 300 Pro XS and all standard rigging is 65,431.00
A 2017 SCB Recon w/ 300 pro XS and all standard rigging is 58,671.00

Of course this is no add on's like raised consoles, extra aluminum, extra electronics but pricing them as you have they are for sure in the same category as far as $$

Not trying to argue just clearing that up.
Thanks


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Coastline Marine said:


> Just FYI
> 
> A 2017 Shallow Sport X3 w/ 300 Pro XS and all standard rigging is 65,431.00
> A 2017 SCB Recon w/ 300 pro XS and all standard rigging is 58,671.00
> ...


Helps out a bunch, never seen pricing like that posted on the SS's.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Those options / extras add up quick!


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Coastline Marine said:


> Just FYI
> 
> A 2017 Shallow Sport X3 w/ 300 Pro XS and all standard rigging is 65,431.00
> A 2017 SCB Recon w/ 300 pro XS and all standard rigging is 58,671.00
> ...





Im Headed South said:


> Helps out a bunch, never seen pricing like that posted on the SS's.


Ditto, good to know. I would have assumed that the X3 would be 30+K more than the other boats, based on the pricing of the used ones we see in the classifieds. The second link I'm posting says he paid $111K new 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2068114&highlight=X3

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2148201&highlight=X3

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2076162&highlight=X3

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2042090&highlight=X3

OP, dynamite options. The only negative I've heard about any of the three is the X3 has a limitation on speed, based on hull design. I would expect the el pescador, the SCB or ESCB to run 20% faster than the X3.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Reynolds4 said:


> Those options / extras add up quick!


$25K in options isn't difficult at all.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes sir the options can add up quick.

Also a big factor is that Merc's just cost much less than the same horsepower on other outboards.

But apples to apples those are the prices.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

98aggie77566 said:


> $25K in options isn't difficult at all.


That's the scary part...and also what keeps me in my current boat!


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Coastline Marine said:


> Yes sir the options can add up quick.
> 
> Also a big factor is that Merc's just cost much less than the same horsepower on other outboards.
> 
> But apples to apples those are the prices.


Can't imagine why.


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing (May 16, 2014)

X3's are nearshore boats too and several I've seen are rigged with electronics for that purpose as well as tops and lots of bling. Dope ride. Go fast boats have a place too. A lot goes towards the motor on higher tier recons and escb's 

All are stout. Pick your cup and drink the punch. Can't take it with you.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Where you plan to run these boats is more important than anything in this discussion right now.

John


----------



## bcunningham68 (Nov 3, 2016)

Going to be fish baffin 75% of the time


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Im Headed South said:


> You sure about those being in the same price range? You plan on unpowering that X3? A ESCB RC-24 is $66.5K with a 300xs and standard rigging, couple grand less with a 250XS which would have more warranty.


+ 5K for the trailer :cheers:


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Before you pull the trigger on another boat come take a demo ride on the new Saber Cat By Gulfcoast Boats. :cheers:


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Dang hard decisions lol


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

SaberCat is a nice looking rig...hadn't seen that one before.

I will say...it needs a bigger sticker


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

98aggie77566 said:


> SaberCat is a nice looking rig...hadn't seen that one before.
> 
> I will say...it needs a bigger sticker


I echo these same sentiments. I feel like less is more on graphics, but you have the let people know that GC is building sweet looking cats now too, so it's a tightrope.


----------



## Generations (May 21, 2013)

I personally went with the X3. I looked for quite awhile and tested out several boats. All have their pros and cons but after riding on a friends X3 I was sold. And yes it is VERY easy to run the price up with extras. Just pick out what you know you will use and stay away from the "wow that's cool". Good luck on the hunt for the right boat.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Take a good hard look at the Tiburon line of boats as well. They impressed me.

TH


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

George in Pearland said:


> Before you pull the trigger on another boat come take a demo ride on the new Saber Cat By Gulfcoast Boats. :cheers:


I looked at it at the boat show and I liked everything about it except the front deck. I just don't like how it was done. But other than that it was a great looking boat. I liked the looks.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Choices*

Lots of great boats out there . Do your due diligence and run as many as you can . I ultimately went with the 24' Tran Cat . Give Donny a call and he'll take you out on one . It's not going to light your hair on fire . I get about 53mph w/ a 17 pitch Powertech prop w/ a 250 Zuke . My buddy gets about 55 w/ the 250 sho . It handles like it's on rails and busts through heavy chop with a silky smooth ride . Run them all before you buy . I also hear good things about the 25' Dargel Kat .


----------



## duffish (Jan 29, 2016)

I haven't been on any of these boats, but I kind of love the looks of the X3, so it gets my vote.


----------



## jbibler (Oct 22, 2015)

Hmmm... The research I have done the last 2-3 months I can't seem to find an X3 less than $80-90k. The SCB's are usually about the same. The EP should be cheaper. I've heard amazing things about all of them. The documentary video on the X3 is simply incredible. If it really runs in 4-6 inches and still handles the nasty chop as they say it's probably the best "all around" do it all boat i've seen. The SCB is second to none in quality construction and attention to detail. If you like speed the SCB is the way to go, no doubt. If you fish rough water the X3 seems to be the ticket. Tough decision, but I think you will be extremely happy with any of the three.

Josh B.


----------



## El gato 24 (Feb 25, 2016)

jbibler said:


> Hmmm... The research I have done the last 2-3 months I can't seem to find an X3 less than $80-90k. The SCB's are usually about the same. The EP should be cheaper. I've heard amazing things about all of them. The documentary video on the X3 is simply incredible. If it really runs in 4-6 inches and still handles the nasty chop as they say it's probably the best "all around" do it all boat i've seen. The SCB is second to none in quality construction and attention to detail. If you like speed the SCB is the way to go, no doubt. If you fish rough water the X3 seems to be the ticket. Tough decision, but I think you will be extremely happy with any of the three.
> 
> Josh B.


 Simply put, the X-3 is a beast ! Sitting next to one, my 24' Tran Cat looked like a dingy . It's only 8" smaller in length with the same beam width and it was dwarfed by the X-3 . It'll burn sub 6" flats w/ ease and 50 miles offshore in 2-3's is no sweat and it handles beautifully . If it has any detractors, I'd say that it's a bit cost prohibitive when optioned out nicely with prices easily fetching into 90's and beyond . It runs really skinny but it drafts a foot or more and when you stick it , you're really stuck as witnessed by myself . It has a massive footprint, so having some experience w/ a bay boat of 22' or more would really come in handy before owning that big boy . It would be a handful for a first time boat owner ! W/ all that said, it's an outside the box design conceptually speaking and the fit and finish w/ the rigging / wiring is as clean as it gets . If I had unlimited resources, I would most likely pull the trigger on one . Not to take anything away from my Tran Car which can run in spit and I love it dearly , but the X-3 is a different creature all together . Shallow Sport's 24' Mod-V is also a boat worthy of mention. I almost bought one . They run super skinny with a cavernous tunnel and bust chop w/ the best of them along with great handling and big water manners and it's quite cheaper than the X-3 . I simply fell in love w/ the huge rounded flat bow / fishability on the Tran Cat , but it was a tough decision.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Can x3 really run in true 6"??


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

saltaholic said:


> Can x3 really run in true 6"??


the short answer yes. 
I have done it tons of times. The bigger X3 the 27' would surprise alot of you with how skinny a twin engine can get. This is older video of what it can do.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Impressive to say the least!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That X-3 reminds me of an overgrown version 5.2 Falcon Skipjack!

It seems they made an 18' and a 20' ?


----------



## bcunningham68 (Nov 3, 2016)

Just went to Austin boat show and definitely saw that scb is the way to go


----------



## bcunningham68 (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Falcon*



Whitebassfisher said:


> That X-3 reminds me of an overgrown version 5.2 Falcon Skipjack!
> 
> It seems they made an 18' and a 20' ?


I believe it is and those were a good boat back in the day!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

bcunningham68 said:


> Just went to Austin boat show and definitely saw that scb is the way to go


Very cool! Glad you liked them. Recon or Stingray?


----------



## bcunningham68 (Nov 3, 2016)

Recon


----------



## LaSalle30 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have the X3 and am happy to give you details if you wish. PM me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> That X-3 reminds me of an overgrown version 5.2 Falcon Skipjack!
> 
> It seems they made an 18' and a 20' ?


It is the same mold. Popps built thr Falcon before he started Shallowsport.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

bcunningham68 said:


> Recon


Cool are you going to run that new G2 with 10 years of warranty?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

bcunningham68 said:


> Just went to Austin boat show and definitely saw that scb is the way to go


So your spending that kind of money on a boat without ever running any of the ones that made the final cut?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Open invite to come run our SIMMONS RC-24. You will see and feel the difference.

Full Throttle BoatWorks will be posting up a Review on the RC-24 soon, now that he has had time on the water wntye Demo boat now.

Eric
832 864-2331


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Seeing that old ad brings back the memories.

Power Cat, Falcon, Glastron, Aquasport, Thunderbird.......


----------



## bcunningham68 (Nov 3, 2016)

*Don't know too much about the pescador does anyone*

Pm me if u do


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> Seeing that old ad brings back the memories.
> 
> Power Cat, Falcon, Glastron, Aquasport, Thunderbird.......


I have a old power cat in the back yard.. Planning a rebuild soon


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> I have a old power cat in the back yard.. Planning a rebuild soon


It's all about the holeshot....:dance:


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

Owned two Dargels, El Pescador, El Pescador Cat and now a Recon. If you have any questions feel free to PM me


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Rode in one of the new Recons Yesterday. That boat is smooth. It runs fast. gets up skinny and has a solid stringer system


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

*El Pescador Cat*

*Hey Guys;*

*I sold a lot of Dargel Kats and am now working at LMC MARINE......:doowapsta *

*WE sell the El Pescador 24 Cat and they now have a 21 !!! I am going to do some promotions on this boat in the next few days. We are still running our "BOPAT SHOW SPECIALS" until the end of month. I know that's only a couple of days but....*

*This is the advertisement off their website. I will post pictures of our inventory on a separate thread. EL PESCADOR is a Hall of Fame boat in Texas. Note the specs, this is one skinny girl !!!!!!!!!*

*Thanks... Danny Thrower...281-443-2600*
[email protected]


----------



## rhrncir (Jan 15, 2011)

*El Pescador 21' cat???*

Please do tell more. Do they have any performance numbers on engine combos yet?


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

* I am actually on the phone with Dave this morning getting more info. I have not ran one yet. I am going to do a post this morning with a picture of the boat. She ran 71 mph with a G2 on her. We are offering the boat with YAMAHA SHO Motors

Thanks Danny
[email protected]*


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

*El Pescador CAT pics*


LMC MARINE said:


> * I am actually on the phone with Dave this morning getting more info. I have not ran one yet. I am going to do a post this morning with a picture of the boat. She ran 71 mph with a G2 on her. We are offering the boat with YAMAHA SHO Motors*
> 
> _*Thanks Danny*_
> _*[email protected]*_


----------



## Toadtrout (Dec 27, 2014)

71 with a 250?


----------



## LMC MARINE (Jan 23, 2017)

Toadtrout said:


> 71 with a 250?


*Yep.... 1st pass !!!! Dave is running her again this afternoon after a little tweeking.*

*Stay tuned for update!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Thanks*
*Danny*
[email protected]


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> Seeing that old ad brings back the memories.
> 
> Power Cat, Falcon, Glastron, Aquasport, Thunderbird.......


I grew up fishing in my dad's Lamar trihull.


----------



## bcunningham68 (Nov 3, 2016)

Old school x3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

